# INM - how long do I wait for contact



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

I took in an extra document that the INM requested from me for my permanent residency application and the man there said to wait for a reply within cinco working days. Today is now the 11th day, and I've heard nothing. I'm just wondering how long you wait until you contact them to see what's going on. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cels said:


> I took in an extra document that the INM requested from me for my permanent residency application and the man there said to wait for a reply within cinco working days. Today is now the 11th day, and I've heard nothing. I'm just wondering how long you wait until you contact them to see what's going on. Any ideas? Thanks


I suggest going back and asking them if they have everything they need. One of my applications stalled once and it turned out they were waiting for something from me, but they didn't tell me that. In fact, it was something I had already given them, but I had to go in and point out that they had it.


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I suggest going back and asking them if they have everything they need. One of my applications stalled once and it turned out they were waiting for something from me, but they didn't tell me that. In fact, it was something I had already given them, but I had to go in and point out that they had it.


Thanks for the reply. I was going to go in tomorrow as you suggested, but I've just noticed that they updated my online file today with this: 'Para la expedición de su Forma Migratoria, registre o actualice sus datos aquí.' I've completed the blank fields and submitted it. I suppose I'll have to wait another 10 days for more news, now. I thought that with each update or request, they'd automatically send an email to notify, but I didn't get one today. So, it's important to log in and check the Seguimiento de trámite every day (which I have been doing).


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Which INM office are you working with?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Don´t forget when anyone at a government office tells you 5 days that means 5 working days so don´t count 2 weekends on top of that to think it has been 9 days when it has only been 5 days. 15 days [quince días] in Mexico means 2 weeks.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Don´t forget when anyone at a government office tells you 5 days that means 5 working days so don´t count 2 weekends on top of that to think it has been 9 days when it has only been 5 days. 15 days [quince días] in Mexico means 2 weeks.


Just to clarify:

In normal use, 15 días = 2 weeks

but 15 días hábiles = 15 business days = 3 weeks


----------



## cels (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes, they said 5 dias habiles (on the 9th of June), so I knew that they meant working days. My office is at Ejercito Nacional, Polanco, and a very busy office it is. I don't mind waiting (as if I've got much of a choice), but I sometimes get the feeling that as I'm waiting for them to reply, they could be waiting for me to reply, which is exactly what TundraGreen said happened to him (see above) .


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

cels said:


> Yes, they said 5 dias habiles (on the 9th of June), so I knew that they meant working days. My office is at Ejercito Nacional, Polanco, and a very busy office it is. I don't mind waiting (as if I've got much of a choice), but I sometimes get the feeling that as I'm waiting for them to reply, they could be waiting for me to reply, which is exactly what TundraGreen said happened to him (see above) .


I think you are on the right track. Based on my multiple experiences with INM, they operate in total confusion so any clarity you can bring (politely) from your side is critical in the forward progress of your "trámite".


----------

